# built store on Etsy, CP - need SEO advice



## inkie (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Friends,

Well, thanks to everyone's help, I've finally gotten my product line complete. Last night I started to build my store on Etsy, and in about 2 weeks I hope to start building my Cafe Press store (I don't know HTML and wanted to start with a built-in marketplace.) My question is about SEO. Sorry if it's really dumb! What do I need to do regarding SEO? Do I need to register my stores with search engines, or will my products automatically come up because I'm with these two marketplaces that have already done SEO?
Also, someone on this Forum said that every time he listed something on eBay, he notified (? some place?) Should I be notifying (? someplace ?) each time I list an item?
After I get my two stores built, I do plan to build a website "landing page" containing the two links under my own domain name. If - when  - my co. takes off, then I'll take everything over to my own site.

Thanks in advance,
Inkie


----------



## lightningfast (Sep 29, 2008)

It would be real time factor to advice about SEO, if you create a custom Web site with your own server or hosting platform.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

a landing page with the two links to your stores is the WORSE thing for SEO. Search splash page and SEO and you will see what i meant.

There is SOO much to SEO that one person could not sit here and explain it all to you. I sugegst that you jsut read a lot about it on google and figure out what you can and can not do with the site you chose. 

Using a pre-built store limits you because you dont have access to your files to optimize them.. you can only do certain things.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can read a lot of great SEO tips right here: seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Web Developer's Field Guide - Your Ultimate Resource


----------



## inkie (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks, everyone - you've provided me and others on the Forum with some great reading material on SEO and a lot of food for thought!

Inkie


----------

